# thickness and girth



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

what can i give my p's to give'em more thickness and girth?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

more food


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Viagra LMAO


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea more food/ more frequent feedings. add a power head. just remember a fat P is not always a healthy P.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn title of this thread got me all worked up!









Feed your fish well and maintain good water quality....but i'd have to say the most important ingredient is time.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

extenze


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Viagra LMAO


extenze Just give him some of both he should really fill out


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Salmon and trout, lots of water changes


----------



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

TMDKENNELS said:


> what can i give my p's to give'em more thickness and girth?


thanks for intelligent answers. Guess i did kinda walk into it with the way the question was asked. LOL
what about beefhearts?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Canso said:


> Salmon and trout, lots of water changes


just say no to red meat.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

You can try adding L-arginine to your fish food.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheppard put it best. Just takes time if you want them to get big in a healthy way. My pygos didnt fill out until they were a year old. I feed mine mainly unpeeled shrimp and talapia fillets. They now snack on flakes that I feed to the convicts.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would agree that time is the key element here. I personally think that fish pulled out of the wild look better then overfed tank raised fish. The fish in the wild are think and healthy....but they do not have huge fat storages like some fish I see posted on this site. That thick healthy look comes with time and a proper diet....the fat disgusting look comes with overfeeding or unhealthy foods.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would agree that time is the key element here. I personally think that fish pulled out of the wild look better then overfed tank raised fish. The fish in the wild are think and healthy....but they do not have huge fat storages like some fish I see posted on this site. That thick healthy look comes with time and a proper diet....the fat disgusting look comes with overfeeding or unhealthy foods.


but the fat that looks disgusting actually looks better than the fat that looks good on piranhas? just an opinion


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ismheg said:


> I would agree that time is the key element here. I personally think that fish pulled out of the wild look better then overfed tank raised fish. The fish in the wild are think and healthy....but they do not have huge fat storages like some fish I see posted on this site. That thick healthy look comes with time and a proper diet....the fat disgusting look comes with overfeeding or unhealthy foods.


but the fat that looks disgusting actually looks better than the fat that looks good on piranhas? just an opinion








[/quote]
You lost me...


----------



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

TMDKENNELS said:


> what can i give my p's to give'em more thickness and girth?


thanks for intelligent answers. Guess i did kinda walk into it with the way the question was asked. LOL
*what about beefhearts*?
[/quote]


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

TMDKENNELS said:


> what can i give my p's to give'em more thickness and girth?


thanks for intelligent answers. Guess i did kinda walk into it with the way the question was asked. LOL
*what about beefhearts*?
[/quote]
[/quote]
ppl here dont reccomend feeding beefhearts, but its the only thing my red bellies eat so idk me and u are in the same hole man someones gotta rope us up and give us an answer


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i wouldnt bother with beef heart but if you do only offer it as a treat.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

AS fan said:


> i wouldnt bother with beef heart but if you do only offer it as a treat.


they do not eat anything but beef heart.. i have shrimp thats been in the tank for a day not eaten..


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

in time they will eat just starve them until they eat what you want. try tilapia and shrimp. they wont starve themselves.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

catfish fillet and salmon are high fat. You want them thick that's how to do it quick.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

AS fan said:


> in time they will eat just starve them until they eat what you want. try tilapia and shrimp. they wont starve themselves.


they havent had a single thing to eat for exactly 7 days, and they just ate 1 small shrimp...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

keep at it just let them take it at their own pace. offer shrimp until they take it regularly then try tilapia but stay away from salmon its just not good.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

^^^ I agree thats all i feed my p's shrimp,talapia and pallets


----------

